# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  СОС Помогите взломать платформу 8_3_15_1830 на сервере 2008 r2

## dvgeruso

Помогите взломать платформу 8_3_15_1830 на сервере 2008 r2

----------


## РостиславRU

> Помогите взломать платформу 8_3_15_1830 на сервере 2008 r2


Добрый день. пробуйте: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1n7m...ew?usp=sharing
Инструкция: 
1) перед запуском проверить, что 1с закрыта (в том числе сервер 1с)
2) выбирать файл backbas.dll (C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.15.1830\bin)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день. пробуйте: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1n7m...ew?usp=sharing
> Инструкция: 
> 1) перед запуском проверить, что 1с закрыта (в том числе сервер 1с)
> 2) выбирать файл backbas.dll (C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.15.1830\bin)


этот метод после релиза 8.3.10 вроде перестал работать.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Помогите взломать платформу 8_3_15_1830 на сервере 2008 r2


Эту ставьте http://www.unibytes.com/WPLsINO1Um0L...3UgBB?referer= , ту что Вы хотите нет ломанной версии ток 32 бит

----------

